# How do you boil a chicken?



## jasonr

I need to make sandwiches, so I bought chicken legs/thighs, and I just want a quick and dirty way to prepare them. The trouble is, I have never boiled a chicken, so I don't know how long to leave it in, or how to know when it's done. Anyone know? I'm not interested in what it tastes like, I just want it cooked properly so it doesn't give me food poisoning.


----------



## lindatooo

If I were you I would either put them on a broiling pan, season them with salt and pepper and bake them for about 45 minutes at 350 degrees - or - put them into a glass  9 x 12 dish, season,  cover with vented plastic wrap and cook according to microwave directions per pound.  If you boil them you'll have great broth but the chicken will loose some flavor.  

Just my idea...


2


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

To boil the chicken... make sure its in water, and the heat is on high. 
Ok.... Im a smart @ss.  :roll:


----------



## marmalady

Put the chicken in a pot with water and/or broth to cover.  Turn heat to high and bring to a boil, then cover, turn the heat off - yes, all the way off! - and let it sit for 20 minutes.  You'll have beautiful, moist chicken.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I hate boiled chicken.  Now poaching it as suggested in the above post is a perfectly valid way of cooking chicken.  But, I prefer to roast or grill it with the lid on.  Just cook until there is no more pink inside and the juices run clear.  Poke if you have to with an instant reat thermometer.  The meat is safe at 155,  if left at that temp for aout 20 minutes.  If you bring it up to 165, then it's definitely safe, and succulent, tender, juicy, and tastes great.  Plus, you can season it any way you like.  If you do this with bonless chicken, you have the advantage of bone-free meat that can be sliced, chopped, shredded, diced, cubed, or eaten as a slab of meat.

Boil only when there is no other way to cook it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## _marie_

Ok here's what I do, first make sure the chicken is dead.  Now, remove all feathers, and inners.  If all else fails go to Boston Market and get a meal deal and call it a day..lol     Ok just kidding, thaw the chicken, then put it in a big pot with cold water and put in any seasoning that you want to, personally I put a half of an onion, 2 garlic cloves, some salt and pepper, and let it boil for about 30mins or so, depending on the size of the chicken.  Make sure you cover the pot.  Ok well I hope that made sense cause I'm tired and I'm going to bed so goodnight..lol


----------



## GB

I agree, as usual, with Goodweed. Boil only when there is no other way to cook it. It really removes most of the taste from the chicken. It is great if you are making stock or a soup, but if you plan on using the chicken for something else then use another cooking method like roasting or poaching or something else like that.


----------



## Bangbang

I agree....don't boil unless you are forced by some invader with a gun to your head. Ok....so you have a gun to your head and you need to make chicken soup. Here goes.

Boiled Chicken

INGREDIENTS:
1 (3 pound) whole chicken 
1 large onion, halved - unpeeled 
3 carrots, cut into chunks - unpeeled 
2 stalks celery, cut into chunks 
1 tablespoon whole peppercorns 
water to cover 



DIRECTIONS:
Place chicken in a large pot with onion, carrots, celery and peppercorns; add water to cover. Cover pot and bring to a boil; reduce heat to a gentle boil and cook for about 90 minutes, or until chicken meat is falling off of the bone. Remove chicken, let cool and shred or chop the meat.


----------



## mudbug

marmalady said:
			
		

> Put the chicken in a pot with water and/or broth to cover.  Turn heat to high and bring to a boil, then cover, turn the heat off - yes, all the way off! - and let it sit for 20 minutes.  You'll have beautiful, moist chicken.


I totally agree w/marmalady.  I got this tip from the old Frugal Gourmet series a long time ago.  Only I leave it sit for a little longer, but probably not necessary.


----------



## choclatechef

I remember that episode also.  I thought I was the only one who still did this!


I prefer to use broth over water though, with this method.  That way, I get a better flavored chicken broth to use in the dish, or in other recipes.


----------



## jennyema

Never boil chicken -- it toughens it up.  Simmer it very gently.


----------



## cafeandy

marmalady has the right idea.


----------

